# Bootloop When Editing .xml



## jharlin (Jun 25, 2011)

I am making my own mashup theme for personal use using metamorph and i am trying to change out progress_horizontal.xml and progress_indeterminate_horizontal.xml.










This is what I have now....










...and this is what I'm trying to change to.

I have all the appropriate .pngs in my drawable-hdpi folder. Whenever I apply the metamorph, I get a bootloop. Does anyone know what i'm doing wrong. I copied out the .xmls and .pngs from a theme that uses them so I know the coding is right. Thanks!

PS: I have a G2 running CM 7.1


----------

